
Internet firms to be banned from offering unbreakable encryption under new laws - moviuro
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/terrorism-in-the-uk/11970391/Internet-firms-to-be-banned-from-offering-out-of-reach-communications-under-new-laws.html
======
nthcolumn
Terrorists, Paedophiles and Criminals, Oh My!

You would think the Brits would be used to these false pretexts by now but the
fear/apathy is strong.

The illegal mass-surveillance, detailed by Snowden, sanctioned by Cameron
which required backdoor retroactive legislation didn't seem to help to uncover
any of the child abuse happening openly on the streets of many northern UK
cities or to stop the 7/7 bombings.

I haven't heard of a single proposal from any UK party to toughen sentencing
for torture and rape of children in spite of the recent deluge of these and
other cases mostly involving politicians, celebs and clergy.

These kinds of persons will implement their own end-to-end encryption anyway
so the only people this really affects is - everybody else!

The vast majority of the great unwashed have never seen somebody else's
internet history apart from their own and have no idea just how much
information can be garnered from it.

[http://www.aolstalker.com/672368.html](http://www.aolstalker.com/672368.html)

A state in which you cannot cast your ballot without a reasonable degree of
privacy is not a democracy.

But for those of you who only care about the money: Who is going to want to do
business in the UK if all their communications are tapped and their commercial
secrets exposed?

~~~
retrogradeorbit
They talk about pedophiles, but the Westminster Pedophilia Scandal shows that
not only don't they (the british politicians and intelligence agencies) not
give a shit about pedophilia, they ARE the pedophiles.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westminster_paedophile_dossier](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westminster_paedophile_dossier)

[http://foreignpolicy.com/2015/07/29/the-child-sex-ring-
aroun...](http://foreignpolicy.com/2015/07/29/the-child-sex-ring-around-
westminsters-neck-pedophilia-scandal-britain/)

[http://time.com/2974381/england-land-of-royals-tea-and-
horri...](http://time.com/2974381/england-land-of-royals-tea-and-horrific-
pedophilia-coverups/)

